#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  Introduction

## shelendrakumar

Hey i am shelendra kumar . i am an engineering student

----------


## hafa786

hi i am new to this site, i look forward to making lots of new friends here

----------


## Pramod101092

Hiii i m pramod.. I m new to tnis site.. Bt i want to tale full advantage of this site. & help others.. &  i hope i will get cooperative frnds here \m/

----------

